# trich chart



## bejohnst (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anybody have this chart where you can actually see all the words?


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 20, 2006)

this should be better


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 20, 2006)

Perfect, Thanks!


----------

